# Mk5 lurch(first post)



## HeroinandWindex (Jul 21, 2012)

I own a 2009 Rabbit. Automatic transmission. 33,202 miles Lately(I don't know if it's always done this and I just haven't noticed) the car lurches forward when I come to a stop at a stop light. I notice it mostly during my daily commute. I'll be going about 45mph, hit the brakes, and between 10-5 mph I'll feel a lurch and hear a soft clunk noise. In order for it to not do this I need to VERY gently apply brakes and come to a stop, and even then sometimes it does it. And appropriately, it's more apparent under harder braking to a stop. Any insight to this problem would be appreciated.


----------



## Dlvdegg (Feb 26, 2009)

My wife's 06 jetta does the exact same thing....I hope someone can tell us why this is happening!


----------



## sirmerced (May 18, 2011)

Under warranty? Take it in!


----------



## hockeystar17mnj (May 30, 2007)

that sounds like a transmission problem. appears similar to how my old hondas slush box trans acted at low speeds. From my understanding it was the torque converter slipping/grabbing


----------

